
Swatting Started as an Online Gaming Prank. Then It Turned Deadly - indumania
https://wired.com/story/swatting-deadly-online-gaming-prank/
======
justtopost
Swatting predates online gaming. I have early 90s era bbs txt files clearly
describing the practice. I wish they would do better reporting, they used to
be the my favorite. I bet they themselves have noted prior art, given their
age. Also, it was never a prank in the old docs, it was revenge, or 'the
perfect murder'.

I feel like I need to start writing again after this barrage of terrible media
since the election. Can we all raise the collective bar please?

